# Printer options for 9x12, 9.5x12.5 Paper ??



## edhamilton (Jan 11, 2022)

Any rec's for wide format printers that can handle 9x12 or 9.5x12.5 Paper?

Probably laser but open to inkjet options if you dig yours.

thanks!


----------



## JJP (Jan 12, 2022)

I have two that I use. The first is an HP LaserJet 5200tn. It has been a workhorse for well over decade. Whatever the current model is should work fine.







The other is a Xerox C60 with oversize feeder and finisher modules. That one is great for large jobs when printing lots of parts and scores. It is also a scanner.


----------

